# I have my 640G



## jusme (Oct 27, 2015)

It was a long day yesterday travelling to London to go on the first day training for the 640G and all the information I tried to take in made my mind boggle but at least I have plenty of information I can refer to and I have been told to play with it and look into all the things it can do because I only have saline in it for a week.  I was amazed how they work out the pump dose out and to be told I will need much smaller total amount left to cover my meals.  I will be glad when I get to use insulin next week and see how my body takes to the change.

I have watched all the videos on the net and found them helpful but can I ask you John you mentioned that you had to take out 2 sensors because they were really uncomfortable but at the cost of them it is an awful lot of money to throw away or did Medtronic replace them?

jusme


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats on your new pump!  Who is John?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2015)

UKJohn perhaps? Does he have a pump?

Oops! Congratulations jusme, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Flower (Oct 27, 2015)

Exciting times, jusme

I've used the 640g for about 7 months now and it is a great pump, really clear menus and does everything I could want. I've used Medtronic sensors for 5 years and haven't had any comfort issues with them. On about  2 occasions I've had a sensor fail before the time is up and Medtronic have happily sent me a new sensor out and have sent a packet to return the faulty sensor to them for analysis but that has been really rare. Occasionally they prickle a bit but nothing major and most of the time I forget which part of my stomach the sensor is in.

Have a good play around with all the functions in your saline week and good luck when you go live with insulin


----------



## jusme (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for your replies - Northerner  John is everydayupsanddowns and I got in info from watching videos of his 64 days with a 640G.

I have carried out all the exercises they set for me bar one and I am doing that this morning. I was told I could go live with insulin if I felt confident enough to make the change over Flower, so I am doing a reservoir and cannula change this morning with saline and if all goes well I will go onto insulin in 2-3 days,

jusme


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi jusme, Mike is everydaysupsanddowns  His 64 days on the 640g blogs are very good.

I hope the cannula and reservoir changes go smoothly for you and that you'll feel confident to use insulin in a couple of days.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

Pleased you got a new toy !  I like Medtronic gear


----------



## Riri (Oct 28, 2015)

Get my 640g new toy on Monday. Glad to see you're getting used to the menus etc. I will look forward to reading your progress on insulin next week @justme


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck both of you !      Jealous


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 29, 2015)

jusme said:


> I have watched all the videos on the net and found them helpful but can I ask you John you mentioned that you had to take out 2 sensors because they were really uncomfortable but at the cost of them it is an awful lot of money to throw away or did Medtronic replace them?



Hello @jusme - You can call me John if you like 

Congrats on your new pump!

I can't recall saying anything about needing to take any sensors out because they were uncomfortable. The only time I took sensors out was when they had expired/ended. On one sensor the insertion didn't quite go right and somehow the 'filament' bit got slurped back into the sensor so that one would not start - but Medtronic just replaced that one. My use of the 640G was on a trial basis only. I had the pump on loan for around 9-10 weeks along with sensors to cover the period and a loan transmitter.

I did get quite a bit of skin irritation from the Enlite overtapes after the first few and ended up switching to another dressing (opsite) which didn't cause the red/inflamed area but still itched quite a bit. If I were using sensors again I'd probably look into Cavilon spray.

I have decided to opt for the 640G when my pump runs out of warranty in November, though I'm not quite sure when I will get the new one. However my PCT seems to have stopped any funding requests for sensors in adults, no matter how extreme the need - so I will need to self-fund if I want to use sensors when I get a 640G of my own.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 8, 2015)

Just a quick update to say that I went to my clinic yesterday to pick up my own permanent MM640G. I am hoping that I might be able to run it with sensors at some point (though I did with the Veo too and never quite managed it!) but the startup costs are quite steep so I will have to see how I get on. 

I still found a lot to like about the 640G without the sensors though so I am enjoying all those little improvements in the meantime


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 8, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just a quick update to say that I went to my clinic yesterday to pick up my own permanent MM640G. I am hoping that I might be able to run it with sensors at some point (though I did with the Veo too and never quite managed it!) but the startup costs are quite steep so I will have to see how I get on.
> 
> I still found a lot to like about the 640G without the sensors though so I am enjoying all those little improvements in the meantime


Really pleased for you Mike, many more years of happy pumping.


----------



## jusme (Dec 9, 2015)

Pleased to hear that you have got your 640G Mike.  I asked about the sensors when I got mine and was told to try it out first and I must admit that I have been using it 5 weeks now and I have not had a hypo yet where I used to have one nearly every day, also it has made a world of difference being able to have 4 different basal rates which certainly sorts out the peaks I used to get so I am well pleased with it.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 9, 2015)

jusme said:


> Pleased to hear that you have got your 640G Mike.  I asked about the sensors when I got mine and was told to try it out first and I must admit that I have been using it 5 weeks now and I have not had a hypo yet where I used to have one nearly every day, also it has made a world of difference being able to have 4 different basal rates which certainly sorts out the peaks I used to get so I am well pleased with it.
> 
> jusme


Sounds excellent "Jusme" Keep us informed pls.


----------

